# Gestionnaire périphérique USB introuvable ?



## zazou44 (29 Août 2004)

Bonjour, 

Lorsque mon G3 MT 266 se lance sous OS 9.2.2, j'ai un message qui me dit que "les gestionnaires nécessaires au périphréique USB "périphérique sans nom" ne sont pas disponibles". Et on me propose d'aller les chercher.

C'est-à-dire ?...

Que me manque-t-il ?  

Merci.


----------



## Oizo (29 Août 2004)

Quels sont les périphériques USB branchés au Mac ? Est-ce qu'il y en a un qui ne fonctionne pas sous MacOS 9 ?


----------



## Luk (30 Décembre 2004)

Salut,

J'ai à peu près le même problème avec un cable convertisseur USB/Série. Lorsque je le connecte au mac (en usb), le finder me propose de chercher le gestionnaires correspondant sur le net, mais il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver les gestionnaires parce qu'il ne peut pas se connecter sur le net alors que je suis connecté.

Que faire ? Je ne trouve pas de solution !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2004)

Luk a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai à peu près le même problème avec un cable convertisseur USB/Série. Lorsque je le connecte au mac (en usb), le finder me propose de chercher le gestionnaires correspondant sur le net, mais il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver les gestionnaires parce qu'il ne peut pas se connecter sur le net alors que je suis connecté.
> 
> Que faire ? Je ne trouve pas de solution !



C'est quoi comme convertisseur USB/Série ?


----------



## Luk (4 Janvier 2005)

Cable USB 1.1 to RS232


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2005)

Luk a dit:
			
		

> Cable USB 1.1 to RS232



J'entends bien, mais je voulais dire Marque/modèle.


----------



## Luk (6 Janvier 2005)

la marque du cable : Sigmatel
Le modèle : USB-Ir Adapter


----------



## Tchet (6 Janvier 2005)

Luk a dit:
			
		

> la marque du cable : Sigmatel
> Le modèle : USB-Ir Adapter



Tu as essayé chez Sigmatel ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2005)

Tchet a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé chez Sigmatel ?



J'allais le dire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi, j'suis allé voir, comme ça, et il y a deux petits problèmes : d'après leur site, ils ne font que des adaptateurs infra rouge et des "clés" USB. Le nom de ton bidule semble le confirmer. Le second, ils ne font que des périph pour ouinedaube, donc pas de pilotes Mac. Si t'as un bon pôte qu'a un PC ...


----------



## grelot04 (27 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
Comme le modem interne de mon IBook est de plus en plus nase, j'ai ressorti mon vieux modem externe Olitec Universal Self Memory. Malheureusement, impossible de remettre la main sur le CD d'installation et mon Mac me dit 
"impossible de trouver les gestionnaires USB-RS232 Bridge v1.20". 
Il me propose de les chercher alors sur le Net (je profite des derniers balbutiements de mon modem interne), mais ça fige à tous les coups.
Je suis allée aussi directement sur Olitec, mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui corresponde à mon vieil appareil. Et par Google, en recherches progressives, rien trouvé non plus.
Quelqu'un saurait-il où je pourrais trouver ces %#?/§ de gestionnaires?
Je suis toujours sous 9.0 mais je dois me mettre à 9.2.2 bientôt  . Et, bien sûr, je n'ai pas l'ADSL


----------



## mchillier (27 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Sur le site suivant : http://www.easysync.co.uk/downloads.html
A+


----------



## grelot04 (27 Mai 2005)

Merci de ta réponse, Mchillier 
Mais cela n'a pas été suffisant. Fallait vraiment que j'installe Olitec sur mon Mac. J'ai fini, en tâtonnant (le bonheur du Mac!), par trouver mon bonheur sur Olitec.com, en téléchargeant le *olitecusb29012003.sit.hqx* (info pour des suivants éventuels).
Et ça a l'air de marcher! Que demande le peuple?


----------

